# crudités



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/cruditesa selection of raw vegetables, usually cut into strips or small chunks and served, with a dip, as an hors d'oeuvre​
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cruditéspieces of raw vegetables (such as carrots and celery) that are served before a meal usually with a sauce for dipping​
Έχουν συγκεκριμένη ονομασία αυτά στα ελληνικά; Μια αναζήτηση πάντως με όρους crudité ορεκτικά δίνει την εντύπωση πως στον χώρο κυκλοφορεί αμετάφραστο κι αμετάγραπτο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Τα γαλλικά μου λεξικά λένε μόνο «ωμά λαχανικά». Γιά κοίτα, σου κάνουν;

https://www.google.gr/search?q="ωμά...aX0QWZz4HYAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1805&bih=928


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2014)

Όντως, εγώ το ξέρω αμετάφραστο και αμετάγραπτο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Ναι (λέω στην Αλεξάνδρα), μόνο 7 «κρουντιτέ» στο διαδίκτυο και ένα αυτό εδώ οκτώ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2014)

...
Όπως ξέρουμε, στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο πολλά κυκλοφορούν αμετάφραστα και ametagrapta. Πέρα από τις περιπτώσεις που δεν μεταφράζονται με ακρίβεια ή έχει καθιερωθεί η ξενική ονομασία, φαίνεται πως το λατινικό αλφάβητο και ιδίως το γαλλικό accent δίνει άλλη essence στο fagiteau. 

Για να μην τα πούμε_ ραβδάκια ωμών λαχανικών_ (που δεν κάνει γιατί είναι κατανοητό) ή έστω _ωμά λαχανικά ζουλιέν_ ή _ζυλιέν _(που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι πιο λεπτά), βρήκα μια απόδοση σε σχετικό γλωσσάρι που τουλάχιστον το μεταγράφει:

*Kρουντίτ *(Crudites) Η λέξη σημαίνει «ωμό» στα γαλλικά και έτσι ονομάζονται τα ωμά λεπτοκομμένα λαχανικά που σερβίρονται στα κοκτέιλ πάρτι μαζί με κάποιο ντιπ.
http://www.thecookbook.gr/summary.asp?catid=28457&forder1=ART_TITLE&forder1vl=9


Ο γκούγκλης πάντως δίνει 7 ευρήματα για το μεταγραμμένο _κρουντιτέ_ σε σχετικές ιστοσελίδες (συν ένα με κεφαλαία από προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για τη σίτιση στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά).

Μια που λέμε για καρότο και σέλινο, δοκιμάστε façolade grecque.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2014)

Καλό, αλλά κάνει ένα μικρό λάθος. Δεν είναι "κρουντίτ", είναι "κρουντιτέ".


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2014)

...
Μα δεν είμαι francophone, καρντιά μου...  
«Μον κερ», το κέρατό μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2014)

Όχι εσύ, αυτός που έγραψε το γλωσσάρι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2014)

Βastounakia δε μας κανουν. 
Επίσης, Δαεμάνε, ζυλιέν είναι τα σπιρτοξυλιέν, όχι τα μπαστουνακέν. Άλλο μέγεθος. Αν και αυτοί εδώ τα λένε ζουλιέν και είναι μεγάλου μεγέθους. Ο ζουλιέν είναι προφανώς ο ζυλιέν με έξτρα κοιλίτσα. 
Νικελ, τι οχτώ; Εκατόν οχτώ μου βγάζει εμένα με κρουντιτέ λαχανικών και λαχανικά κρουντιτέ.


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2014)

Πολλά εξεζητημένα είδα ["έτσι ονομάζονται τα ωμά λεπτοκομμένα λαχανικά που σερβίρονται στα κοκτέιλ πάρτι μαζί με κάποιο ντιπ" - έλα Χριστέ και Παναγιά! Έχει πατήσει ποτέ το πόδι του σε γαλλόφωνη χώρα ο ειδήμων;]. Το crudités οι γαλλόφωνοι το έχουν ψωμοτύρι (που λέει ο λόγος) και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις θα το μεταφράζαμε "σαλάτα" ή, αν θέλαμε ακρίβεια, "σαλάτα ωμών λαχανικών" ή "ωμή σαλάτα". Σε περιγραφές του περιεχομένου ενός πιάτου, σημαίνει απλώς τη γαρνιτούρα ωμών λαχανικών, που νομίζω ότι κι αυτή συνήθως μεταφράζεται "σαλάτα". Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε και για "ωμά λαχανικά". Αλλά να συνδέεται το crudités ειδικά με κοκτέιλ πάρτι και ντιπ! Δεν υπάρχει κατάλογος μπανάλ εστιατορίου που να μην περιέχει τη λέξη, δεν χρειάζεται να πάει κάποιος στο Μαξίμ. Σαν πολύ ανεβασμένα δεν τα βλέπουμε όλα όταν κάνουμε τις λέξεις εμπορτασιόν στο Γκρες;


----------



## sadebeg (Jan 31, 2014)

Επίσης αν θέλεις ένα σάντουιτς που να περιέχει και λαχανικά (μαρούλι, ρόκα κλπ) πάλι crudités θα χρησιμοποιήσεις. Επομένως συμφωνώ με την απόδοση σαλάτα...πρασινάδα κλπ.


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2014)

Ναι, σωστά. Κι αν πας να αγοράσεις ένα σάντουιτς και ρωτήσεις τι έχει μέσα, σου λέει π.χ. ζαμπόν και crudités (στον πληθυντικό), κι εσύ βρίσκεις ένα κλάσμα μαρουλόφυλλου (εντελώς στον ενικό).


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά οι αγγλόφωνοι χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη περιορισμένη, μόνο για τα μπαστουνάκια που σερβίρουν στα πάρτυ, και αν κατάλαβα καλά η αρχική ερώτηση ήταν για αγγλόφωνο κείμενο. 

ΥΓ κι εμείς πλέον από τους αγγλόφωνους τα παίρνουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2014)

Προφανώς στα αγγλικά (και μέσω αυτών στα ελληνικά) η λέξη έχει αποκτήσει άλλο νόημα, και όχι σκέτη "σαλάτα". Αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει και με άλλες λέξεις που μπήκαν στην αγγλική γλώσσα από τη γαλλική. Ας μην ξεχνάμε τι σημαίνει το douche στα γαλλικά και τι στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Earion (Jan 31, 2014)

Μετά από τόση χορτοφαγία μου ήρθε μια μικρή λιγούρα. Θέλω κάτι φτιαχτικόν αλλά και υψηλόν γαλλικόν. Ζάζουλα, είσαι να παραγγείλουμε ένα ανιό α λα παλικάρ;


----------



## sarant (Jan 31, 2014)

Πάλι καλά πάντως που δεν έχει μεταφραστεί "ωμότητες" :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2014)

Η ωμή αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πρόσεξα πως μιλάμε για τη σημασία της λέξης στα αγγλικά και όχι στα γαλλικά. Μέα σούπα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2014)

sarant said:


> Πάλι καλά πάντως που δεν έχει μεταφραστεί "ωμότητες" :)



Μην τους δίνεις ιδέες...


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Να προσθέσω και τον όρο «*ωμά σαλατικά*», να μην τελειώσει το νήμα με άλλες ωμότητες.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2014)

Οι σαλάτες ωμές είναι συνήθως. Εξαιρούνται οι κάτι+σαλάτα, όπως πατατοσαλάτα, μελιτζανοσαλάτα, κοτοσαλάτα κλπ. Αλλα σκέτο σαλάτα εμενα δε μου παέι το μυαλό στην ταραμοσαλάτα.


----------

